# Pioneer SC67 Bluetooth Range is Terrible. HELP



## Tiki Ted (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi, im trying to extend the range on my pioneer AS-BT200 bluetooth adapter. The range is terrible. I tried 2 android smartphones and a android tablet but the range is still bad. I want to be able to use these devices at a further range. Is the a extender, repeater or a cable to move the AS-BT200 adapter higher?


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

First, check to see that you have installed Wi-Fi/Bluetooth antenna(s) in the Pioneer. Receivers typically have 1 or 2 antennas on the back to transmit Wi-Fi and Bluetooth. If those antennas aren't installed, the range will be really bad. If you do have the antennas installed, if the Pioneer is in a spot with only the front showing (enclosed around bottom, top, sides, and back), that will knock down the Wi-Fi/Bluetooth signal quite a bit, especially if the enclosure is metal. There are devices called "Bluetooth extenders"... you put one where it relaibly receives the original Bluetooth signal, it will resend the signal with more power to reach more Bluetooth devices. Use a search engine and search for Bluetooth extender if the antennas are not the problem... also, if there are 1 or 2 antennas, they need to be standing up above the top of the Pioneer, not turned so they are behind the Pioneer all the time.


----------



## Tiki Ted (Sep 6, 2021)

Do you mean the AS-BT200 adapter which is Pioneers wifi antenna im assuming you are talking about correct?


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

AVRs with Wi-Fi and/or Bluetooth will have 1 or 2 of this type of antenna on the back. The antenna rotates and swings.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

If your AVR has a square puck device that slides into a connector on the back of the AVR, I'm not super familiar with what it might be. But it's possible that module was for the earliest AVRs with built-in Wi-Fi. That should work the same way as the 2 separate small antennas, just in a different "package". You may not be able to rotate or tilt your additional Wi-Fi device to improve signal strength. Because of that, you may need to keep the AVR out in the open and not close to a floor or inside a cabinet. That sort of location will block a lot of the Wi-Fi signal strength. With the AVR on a shelf or rack with a lot of space all around it, the Wi-Fi signal should radiate with maximum strength. On the left side of the photo above, you see some color coded RCA jacks. Close to the red-color RCA jack, there is a silver connector sticking out... that is for the FM Radio antenna, it has a small hole for a coax pin in the center, and the perimeter is threaded so you can screw the antenna onto that "post". The antenna being touched by the hand in the photo screws-on to a similar connector.


----------



## Tiki Ted (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes mine has the square puck. Doesn't have the silver antenna connector


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

With the "puck" wi-fi adapter installed, you should then be able to see your AVR listed as an available Wi-Fi connection. If you put the puck device in, and the AVR never shows up as an available Wi-Fi connection (on most any device), your puck-thing may be dead. Whether you can find another one of those or not... I have NO idea. I also don't know what used models sell for these days, but if you can find a used one for sale and it's under $100 and it DOES HAVE the puck-thing with it, that might be the cheapest way to get another one.


----------



## Tiki Ted (Sep 6, 2021)

Bluetooth is working just the range in terrible


----------

